# 2009 IPhoto calendar and photobook coupons?



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi Folks,

Before I send my calendars and books for printing, wondering if anyone has seen any coupons for the above?

I know they're usually floating around this time of year. I didn't find anything on google.

Cheers,
Keebler


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Yeah, I'm working on my annual calendar and book too! 

While I find Apple's prices quite reasonable (especially since Canadians get the express shipping even if we don't select it!), a coupon would be nice ...


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

chas_m said:


> Yeah, I'm working on my annual calendar and book too!
> 
> While I find Apple's prices quite reasonable (especially since Canadians get the express shipping even if we don't select it!), a coupon would be nice ...


agreed - i don't mind their pricing. Costo.ca has nice calendars and their books are good (personally, i find iphoto has better options), but the thought of uploading 50+ pictures for a calendar isn't appealing to me. Iphoto just makes it way too easy 

I know last year I used a discount and had seen it the year before too. I bet I order everything and then I find it  lol


----------



## nick24 (Jul 11, 2006)

I've just received a batch of Xmas cards, 4 calendars and 2 more calendars to come. I search for coupons, but no joy. If they appear now, I'm going to be p!ssed!


----------



## mpuk (May 24, 2005)

I looked for a code for the calendars as well...no luck. I'm ordering mine this week. I doubt there will be any discount codes at this time of year when they have more orders than usual.


----------



## corey111 (Jul 9, 2007)

seems like the calendars are pretty popular this year.
I made three different ones plus some christmas cards and sent away for them yesterday as well.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

corey111 said:


> seems like the calendars are pretty popular this year.
> I made three different ones plus some christmas cards and sent away for them yesterday as well.


I believe it. Apple makes it so easy it's really ridiculous. I'm sure there are other easy ways, but I can't imagine it being easier than creating something right in an app and sending it away

I was going to do mine through costco, but didn't want to upload a pile of pics just to save $7 in shipping. This way, my stuff comes to my mailbox and I don't have to drive to costco

I think alot of ppl are jumping on that bandwagon


----------



## nick24 (Jul 11, 2006)

mpuk said:


> I looked for a code for the calendars as well...no luck. I'm ordering mine this week. I doubt there will be any discount codes at this time of year when they have more orders than usual.


It's a shame that, due to the automated process, you can't bundle the calendars together to save shipping fees. I'm having 3 sets of calendars printed, each set will be delivered via FedEx as single units. Doesn't really help Apple's green credentials, or my wallet.

One of my calendars arrived damaged. I sent a message to Apple, and a few hours later, I got an acknowledgement and confirmation that a new calendar was coming my way (with free shipping). Now that's customer service!


----------



## mpuk (May 24, 2005)

nick24 said:


> It's a shame that, due to the automated process, you can't bundle the calendars together to save shipping fees. I'm having 3 sets of calendars printed, each set will be delivered via FedEx as single units. Doesn't really help Apple's green credentials, or my wallet.
> 
> One of my calendars arrived damaged. I sent a message to Apple, and a few hours later, I got an acknowledgement and confirmation that a new calendar was coming my way (with free shipping). Now that's customer service!


Nice, I had the same thing happen with a book a few years back I ordered...came very quickly too.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

nick24 said:


> It's a shame that, due to the automated process, you can't bundle the calendars together to save shipping fees. I'm having 3 sets of calendars printed, each set will be delivered via FedEx as single units. Doesn't really help Apple's green credentials, or my wallet.
> 
> One of my calendars arrived damaged. I sent a message to Apple, and a few hours later, I got an acknowledgement and confirmation that a new calendar was coming my way (with free shipping). Now that's customer service!


i agree with the shipping, but i think it's the only way they can run it so automated. plus, i think they probably make a good margin on shipping. just a guess...no evidence, but it makes sense.


----------

